# Beware of Jerks fishing in the surf



## Shoebag22 (Jun 17, 2004)

Post and title taken from tidal fish...

"I dont post very often, but felt that with last night at midnight being opening of rockfish it needed to be shared. I fished the Lesner bridge last night by boat and had a flaming @$$ who decided to fish from the beach on the bay side of Duck In. We were setting our anchor when he began cursing at us saying we were in "his" spot. First of all, he wasnt fishing yet. Second, he were about 7 pilings off of the beach so he had plenty of fishing space (more than us w/ other boats around). And third, last time I checked the Duck In was sold and he does not own that fishing spot!! 
It's ashame that people like him are out there and can try to ruin a good night of fishing. Anyways, now to the report: about 30 schoolies w/ majority caught on grubs. Also caught 1 grey trout. ROCK ON! 

-Alan "



I was out at lesner last night and this boat was pretty close to shore... I could have easily hit him with a storm... they have the whole bay... now they want the shore too.


----------



## gus (Jan 24, 2002)

this topic comes up every year....beating a dead horse. do to others as youd have done to yourself - we all know the difference between right and wrong.


----------



## gordy (Aug 20, 2004)

The boats say cut their line, the shore guys say heave 8oz of lead at em. I don't condone either as I'm both a shore fisherman and boat fisherman and have been on both ends. 
I was there too last night and will say that this guy was way to close...obviously doesn't fish the area much and know the lay of the bottom or the best spots by boat or doesn't care at all about fishing etiquette or common curtiousy. It wasn't crowded with boaters either, he could have easily moved farther out and everyone could have fished.
Funny...."tea kettle calling the pot black"....


----------



## Shoebag22 (Jun 17, 2004)

gordy... i should have taken your approach and stayed away from the drunks... was thinking about hitting the other side of lesner... can't wait until it gets cold and only the die hards come out...


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

geez gordy I thought you'd know better than to go down there last night especially around midnight!
you must be trying to stock your freezer full of striper again


----------



## gordy (Aug 20, 2004)

Ah come on Shaun you know I don't like to eat striper, they are like the rats of the bay...LOL.

My time on the water is dictated by SWMBO....I can't let the opening of crazy season interfere with any fishing opportunities.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Here we go again ... .


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

ok so who dug up this ole beaten ass horse,,, thats lesner fer ya, best thing is if ya cant deal with it well find another place to fish that suits ya needs ya know.


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

that was a juke about filling the freezer, did u get any specs


----------



## gordy (Aug 20, 2004)

Nope , no specks , only a few small bay rats


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

the boats at lesner can be a problem...been pushed off the beach...but i ain't slinging no weight at them...have taken a rod w/80# and snagged them up...but only if i was there for a while first...i just try to get along...


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

What amazes me is that it sounds like someone was fishing the surf first and this guy came up and tried to crowd them off the spot by anchoring where they were casting.

Yet this guy thinks _the guy on the shore_ is the jerk.

As to his comment about Duck Inn being sold, I hate to break it to you buddy, but the beach is public, regardless of who owns the property back of it.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

but the boaters have the "right of way"...and yes... even when they are anchored 10' of the dang beach... :--|


----------



## jjaachapa (Aug 7, 2004)

Yes I want to spend all that money on a boat and have the whole open ocean and bay to fish in but anchor in the inlet to catch striper.........I just dont understand. Oh wait wait I get it. The stipers live, breed and spend their whole life in the lynnhaven inlet....yea thats it. And if you have a boat thats the only place you can catch them. Yup I see it on those fishing shows all the time.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

relax... that boat was just out of the channel. he has as much rights being there as you do...now how 'bout the idiot on the boat ramp side in the john boat that smacked into the pilings about 4-5 sets from the beach! whadda schmuck!


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2005)

So that's how the boaters view these situations? I always wondered how the trespassing disregard of boat anglers thought when they blatantly park right in front of a shore fisherman’s path. I run into all the time--no respect for us. I ran into it a couple weekends ago myself and it's always the case they have all that water to boat on, but they want the spot right in front of you.


----------



## Fishing_Feud (Nov 16, 2004)

*Solution for moving*

Those guys know not to come that close. ecspecially when someone is wading and casting out towards them. I dont cuss at em but i will say move out. Typically i get the -uck u sign . so i simply walk out like im leaving and go up the rail above them on the bridge smiling my biggest smile. Hang my worm ova da rail and say no - UCK u as my steady stream is flowing down waiting for the who is dat look from below. pissed off NO pissed on! :--| 


and he will move


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Ok in side the bridge is against the laws of Va Beach outside is another story. But just as a note. Saltwater Sportsman in their publications tells boaters when trying to fish the shore if you find a person fishing form shore to go some place else since they(the boater) have more options. it is amazing how few boaters will take this advise.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

I like your style Fishing Feud.


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

i was at the duck in side tonight (wednesday) about 7 of us fishing. all of a sudden the strioers were everywhere hiting the bunker see other post. well this boat pulls up. guys said it was the same one from last night. He pulled right into the bait fish about 4 pilings out. exactly where we were casting too. I didnt say anything but a couple of the others cursed him. Since there were plenty of fish I said nothing but i was still pised off too. well after the bite slowed down the boat guys yelled at us then started their motor and turned right towards us at full speed and then turned basically crossing over all the area we were fishing and i do not know how he missed our lines. i mean he was no father than 40 feet off the shore when he turned then he turned again and went right between the third and forth set of pilings. guys like that give boaters a bad name. then they all wonder why we hate them.

so thats 2 nights in row that he has done that.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

RF, that really sucks. But he'll get what's coming to him. If he keeps f-ing around with those guys on shore, he's gonna make the wrong person awfully mad.


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

Newsjeff said:


> RF, that really sucks. But he'll get what's coming to him. If he keeps f-ing around with those guys on shore, he's gonna make the wrong person awfully mad.


he was lucky becuase we all had our lines in the water or he would have had a few lead heads and storms in his boat for sure.....


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Fishing_Feud said:


> Those guys know not to come that close. ecspecially when someone is wading and casting out towards them. I dont cuss at em but i will say move out. Typically i get the -uck u sign . so i simply walk out like im leaving and go up the rail above them on the bridge smiling my biggest smile. Hang my worm ova da rail and say no - UCK u as my steady stream is flowing down waiting for the who is dat look from below. pissed off NO pissed on! :--|
> 
> 
> and he will move



don't look up....yer gonna have a real bad day....

don't promote it....but well stratagized.........

well put FF


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

RedskinFan228 said:


> *he was lucky becuase we all had our lines in the water or he would have had a few lead heads and storms in his boat for sure....*.


Thank god for stupid people. This thread comes up yr after yr after yr etc.... :--|


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

Cdog said:


> Thank god for stupid people. This thread comes up yr after yr after yr etc.... :--|


Cdog not from me as i said when he first got there although i was upset he moved in on us we were all catching fish and thats all that mattered. I would never throw at someone nor did i say anything....now those other guys that were there (noone i knew) well thats a different story....but u are correct its the same old story every year glad i had caught my share and was ready to leave when he plowed though our lines  Only reason i fish there is its a short walk conveinent when you just want to spen a couple hours and yes it is productive.....when i have time and want peace and quiet I have my own seceret hole that i fish......


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

RedskinFan228 said:


> i was at the duck in side tonight (wednesday) about 7 of us fishing. all of a sudden the strioers were everywhere hiting the bunker see other post. well this boat pulls up. guys said it was the same one from last night. He pulled right into the bait fish about 4 pilings out. exactly where we were casting too. I didnt say anything but a couple of the others cursed him. Since there were plenty of fish I said nothing but i was still pised off too. well after the bite slowed down the boat guys yelled at us then started their motor and turned right towards us at full speed and then turned basically crossing over all the area we were fishing and i do not know how he missed our lines. i mean he was no father than 40 feet off the shore when he turned then he turned again and went right between the third and forth set of pilings. guys like that give boaters a bad name. then they all wonder why we hate them.
> 
> so thats 2 nights in row that he has done that.



Ken, I disagree with the conduct of both sides of this issue. But you guys should have notified the police about what the guy was doing with his boat. It was a total disregard for everyones safety.

Being a Kayaker, I have to dodge both the boats and the shore guys. Twice I have had lead thrown over me while trying to shoot the Lesner bridge. One guy was very apologetic, and the next guy was just laughing. 10 years ago, I would have had my extra large fingers around his neck.

I always try and stay away from thier lines but occasionally a boater will force me a bit closer to the shore than the shore guys would like.

What kills me the most is that there are usually some younger people who pick up on this behavior after seeing the older people do it.


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

I do not thinks its stupid to rehash this same ole story either. I gives the new people in the forum a view of the ugly side of things when shore guys and boaters are trying to use the same real estate.

Of course my sentiments will always fall inline with the shore fisherman, but its always the same ones who get agressive and out of line.

Same for the boaters.

Some times you just have to shake your head and come back another day. Leave to fighting to the idiots.


----------



## Prophet (Sep 2, 2005)

It's amazing how everyone always whines about this. Both shore and boat guys. Really though it's the same as a surfcaster crowding another surfcaster, or a boat crowding another boat The complaints about that are much fewer though while the instance is much higher.

Look 90% of the fish are in 10% of the water, and when you go to a spot in that 10% area that everyone and his brother knows about-there's going to be a crowd. Either live with it or find seclusion.

I think being crammed like sardines in a can at the end of LIP is just as bad, or shoulder to shoulder at the point, or even boat to boat around the islands.

Do you expect to go to a concert and it not be crowded?

If you want to avoid crowds and still get fish then you have to put your time in-looking-researching-and fishing. That's too much work for some though.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

i have to agree with prophet...to a point...if i am fishing a beach or a pier and someone gets close enough to step on my foot, i'm gonna say something...if they blow me off and keep it up...i'm gonna do something...i'm a nice guy but everyone has a limit...my fishing time is precious to me...if i get to the place i want to fish(lesner, etc)and it 20 fishermen per 20 yards...i'll go elsewhere...can't do anything about the boaters...get their hull #...if they cut your line, i hope you have braid as it will do a # on a motor...


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

mono will do the same thing to the out drive of a motor. dont cut it when they get hung up, just let them wrap up as much as possible and when they load up their boat, they'll be sorry they didnt stay in the channel. In my opinion, theres no excuse for boating ignorance, if they dont know the rules then they shouldnt be out there. and isnt it against VB law to be fishing at the lesner from a boat while being anchored or drifting? I seem to remember a clause about the strong current and all boats having to be under power while in the inlet. I fish from shorre and from boat but my respect always goes to those on the shore.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I don't think anybody disputes that boaters have as much right to be in a place as we do. But they don't have the right to come up and crowd us off a spot or anchor where we're casting to.

The ones with some sense anchor further out, so _both of us_ can cast into and fish the same spot.


----------



## hsstie (Sep 8, 2005)

Prophet said:


> It's amazing how everyone always whines about this. Both shore and boat guys. Really though it's the same as a surfcaster crowding another surfcaster, or a boat crowding another boat The complaints about that are much fewer though while the instance is much higher.
> 
> Look 90% of the fish are in 10% of the water, and when you go to a spot in that 10% area that everyone and his brother knows about-there's going to be a crowd. Either live with it or find seclusion.
> 
> ...


I have to agree prophet, same goes for a pier too. I was down at oregon inlet wednesday on the sand point by the bridge with some friends, when there was no one for at least 1000 ft to the right of me and the bridge and these guys came up and parked 20 ft from us. I really got pissed but kept my cool and didnt say anything, just casted my rods out in a big fan. It didnt take long for them to hook into 2 of my lines and make a big mess. Just after i got my big rats nest untangled they packed up and moved around 500 ft away. It's just plain rude, whether you are catching anything or not. There is plenty of water out there everyone should be able to fish and not be crowded to death.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*What it boils down to is.................*

COMMMON SENSE!!!!!

Unfortunately it's not always used. As I have said before I fish grassy sound alot at the half brigde. Ya got marinas on both sides of the bridge. On top of that ya got the other boaters and jet skiers runnin around. I can't tell ya how many time some nit wit ran over my lines or wasn't paying attention, Biggest fish I ever caught there was a 23ft trophy. Couldn't land him though. Got spooled in a heart beat. 

What I'm tryin to say is that ya have to pay attention if you're on the beach or out in a boat. Sure if some guy is acting like an a$$ and doing things on purpose then he should be delt with by any means necessary, ie calling the police and giving a hull number or throwing 1oz bank sinkers off the pier. That works really good. Just pay attention, it's that simple.


----------



## Flyersfan (Dec 5, 2003)

I agree with Digger. That pretty much is the end of the argument. I have a boat and I fish from the shore. The thing aboat a boat that you can go places where nobody on shore can get to.
Like the flats off of Poquoson. There are more options. And as far as "his spot" that is assinine.
Just move down a little or throw a couple of Cape May diamonds at him.
NewsJeff ask a NJ Yankee what a Cape May diamond is. I like biscuits and gravy, but eat enough and you'll look like Junior Samples.
Go to Melrose diner and ask for country ham, second thought don't...maybe porkroll 
This may sound corny, but we are all fisherman and if anything we should respect each other.
On land or on a boat. I can't tell you how many times I've been in the bay fishing and some jackass who has the whole bay comes by close enough to throw a rock. My father says you can tell a gentleman fisherman, he slows down when going by....some people are a$$holes on the road in life....let's treat each other with respect. You'll have better luck


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

shut up and fish. you re only sounding like a women on her period because you were catchin fish and you cant stand the competition of someone else catchin em.dont complain just outfish em. and by the way.. how can you even complain about this at lesner, like there s never a crowd on the beach , wading , or in boats.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

baitslingin said:


> shut up and fish. you re only sounding like a women on her period because you were catchin fish and you cant stand the competition of someone else catchin em.dont complain just outfish em. and by the way.. how can you even complain about this at lesner, like there s never a crowd on the beach , wading , or in boats.


What an absolutely obnoxious, ignorant comment. It's not about competition--almost everyone on here is competitive by nature. It's about manners, and you have put yourself squarely in the camp of people lacking them.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Were you refering to Shoe?*

Because I have to say I ain't no skirt bitchin and cryin about bein outfished!! Don't have a problem with that. What I do have a problem with is the a$$hole morons that don't pay attention and think they are Captain F-n Ahab of the seven f-n seas because they have a boat. I'm sure plenty of us here have been spooled or near spooled because some nit wit ran across our lines knowing that were fishin. I don't known about down south, but up here in Yankee land it cheap gettin three or four rods respooled because idiot ran across your lines. Average is $5.00 per reel plus cost of line.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

i think its all about not careing...not giving anyone there space...boat parks right in front of you, guy wades in front of you, castnetter throws in front of you, on a pier you catch a fish and turn around after putting it in the box and someone is standing in your spot...some people don't think...some just don't realise what they are doing...i doin't know what we can do ...its gonna happen...


----------



## Fishing_Feud (Nov 16, 2004)

*spoolin*

i think im gonna make me way out tonight and see if me can find someone to spool me. O I wonder which they prefer. braid or mono? 

Might even be some urinatin tonight.


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

*This thread is getting ugly.*

Sounds like combat fishing with some of the attitudes.


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

time to close it down digger


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*I apologize if......*

I sound like I have an attitued but anyone from NJ that has fished grassy sound knows what I am talking about, Like I said ya got two marinas on both sides of the pier and the other problem is the owner of the marina who happens to own the pier will tell the boaters not to worry about the lines and run them over if they have to. I have seen it and heard it. So when you say something to the boaters this guy screams and at you for saying something and when you ask who is gonna pay for the line to be replaced he says not my problem and that's a bunch of BS!!


----------

